# What is the best way to advertise?



## Jburke01 (Mar 30, 2016)

What are the best ways of advertisement guys?


----------



## Erik Hakso (Apr 6, 2016)

Layering different markets is effective. Making sure you have a good website that is well optimized, as well as updating social media, doing mailers, and getting happy clients to post reviews are all important. The BBB website is a great place to start. have a well managed adwords account can be helpful as well. Depending on your market it can be helpful to have online offers. hope this helps!


----------



## AbbyOki (Apr 12, 2016)

Guerrilla marketing is one good way of advertising.


----------



## Andrew Payne (Apr 23, 2016)

There are many options to market your business. Both Erik and AbbyOki gave good suggestions.

I'd be happy to give you more input but we should narrow your question down to a more specific area, so that the feedback you receive may be more applicable to you.

First and foremost, it's important to define where you want to focus your time, money and efforts - this is the basis of a marketing strategy. To build a strategy, ask yourself these type of questions:

What is your monthly marketing budget? In other words, are you able to spend $100, 500, $1500 or more per month on marketing?
What methods of marketing have currently been working for you? Word of mouth? Flyers? Facebook? Google Adwords? Etc.. Look at expanding on what is currently working before trying new things.
Is your marketing budget large enough for using multiple types of marketing without spreading things too thin?
What are your goals? Do you need business coming in right away or are you more interested in building a sustainable method of getting business so that you can take your company to the next level - more employees, more equipment, etc.
Those are just a few questions to help get things going on the right track.

One suggestion that can get you customers pretty quick is using Google Adwords, if it's done right. I suggest you educate yourself a bit on it before jumping into it, but it's a great way to get your feet wet with buying visitors to your site that are specifically looking for tree work.

As Erik said, having a well built website is important in the long run and to really grow you should put some effort into your SEO and Google Maps rankings.

An offline method that works real well is door flyers, go to specific neighborhoods and attach a flyer to each door in the area. The flyer doesn't have to be expensive to make but the information on it needs to be laid out well. In some areas you can find companies to hire and they will pass out your flyers for you - be careful of their reputation and make sure they actually pass them out. You'll also need to check with the city just in case you need any special permits for that type of advertising.

My strengths are in online marketing - if you have specific questions or what to give me more information, I can give you some pointers.


----------



## treeremovalalbany (Apr 26, 2016)

Jburke01 said:


> What are the best ways of advertisement guys?



Google! The company name has been turned into a verb, so you know it's important. ie. Let's "google it". 

I worked with an SEO guy and he rebuilt my existing website for me and ranked it at the top of Google. Do you have a website?


----------



## bjmac23 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm not a marketing expert. "We" have a business in a different field that's always busy. With that said, it depends on your current situation. I checked your posts, are you full time or part time? Do you already have a customer base?
1: Word of mouth. That is the key to every small business. I don't mean just previous customers. 
2: Website that is SEO. Add your biz to every possible site. 
3: Good relationships with other businesses. Nurseries, developers, building supplies. Anything that may help. See #1. 
4: Get your company name out there. I dislike fliers! County newspapers, sponser little league, golf outings, ... whatever it takes that is cost effective. 
5: Make your logo stand out. "What was that pink tree guy?"


----------



## treeremovalalbany (Apr 27, 2016)

@Jburke01, I agree with @bjmac23. All of those are important. # 1,3,4,5 I could handle on my own. #2 I went with the pro and he delivered so many leads that I am now in the process of expanding. Good problem to have. SEO had the biggest impact for me. Here's the new site albanyorganics.com. I asked for simple, clean, effective. The old one had zero SEO so it was essentially useless to me in terms of driving traffic.


----------

